# Problema con oscilador Pwm con ug3526



## Heiliger (Feb 20, 2011)

http://i41.tinypic.com/126dbao.jpg*Hola *

tengo que hacer un un oscilador pwm para un inversor con el integrado  ug3526 monte el circuito que esta en la imagen pero no logre que andará  ¿alguien me puede mandar algún circuito con este integrado que haya  trabajado con el ? o otro con otro integrado si es posible.




gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 20, 2011)

No podrías subir el circuito completo?
Estás "censando" la tensión de los drenadores, que se supone que hay conectado ahí?


----------



## Heiliger (Feb 20, 2011)

un potenciómetro a vcc


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 20, 2011)

Perdón pero no me imagino un potenciómetro en los drenadores......


----------



## Heiliger (Feb 20, 2011)

en la imagen que dejo ajuntada esta el circuito que monte realmente ese potenciómetro es para hacer una prueba de retroalimentacion para ver como el oscilador al bajar el voltaje de salida ajusta el duty cicle para mantener el voltaje fijo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 20, 2011)

Los MOSFET los utilizás en modo push-pull?
No anda para nada o no regula?


----------



## Heiliger (Feb 20, 2011)

El circuito no hace nada lo revise 1000 beses en el proyec board solo pone 0 en las salidas 
no lo monte con mosfet solo me interesa la etapa de oscilaciÓn por eso coloque ese potenciÓmetro para la retroalimentacion


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 20, 2011)

Aparece Vref?
Arranca el oscilador?


----------



## Heiliger (Feb 20, 2011)

Si tiene vreef y no arranca el oscilador


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 20, 2011)

Y el valor de Vref es correcto?


----------



## Heiliger (Feb 22, 2011)

si incluso lo vario con el potenciómetro que tiene


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2011)

Con que tensión alimentas al integrado? más alla de no estar la salida conectada, lo valore de CT y RT estan en el rango para ese CI? esta el conecciónado completo?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 22, 2011)

La tensión Vref, tiene que estar en el orden de los 4.9 y 5.1 volts, y *no* debe variar. Si está variando, algo no está bien.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 22, 2011)

empeza por leerte el datasheet del integrado....
te doy una pista: Reset y Shutdown no van a Vref......

por otro lado, le pusiste 10uF como Ct, es un poco mucho, si llega a oscilar lo hará a milihertz... 

cambia el capacitor de pata 10 por uno de 220nF y la resistencia y preset de pata 9 por un preset de 100k + una resist de 1k en serie , con eso tendras una frecuencia de rampa de entre 100hz y 10khz aprox. y una frec de pwm de entre 50hz y 5khz


----------



## Heiliger (Feb 22, 2011)

el pin 6 y 7 se llaman +cs y -cs en estos pines van capacitores ?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 22, 2011)

Heiliger dijo:


> el pin 6 y 7 se llaman +cs y -cs en estos pines van capacitores ?


no!, esos son los pines destinados a sensar corriente, si no los usas van a masa, Ct o timing capacitor, es pin 10, y Rt es timing resistor, pin 9

en pin 10 vos pusiste 10uF y en pin 9 pusiste 15K +5K  si te fijas en las curvas de la fig.8 del datasheet del SG3526, con 20KΩ y 10µF te da un periodo del oscilador de 100mS, osea 10Hz, y el periodo del pwm es el doble, 200mS osea 5Hz, yo pondria un capacitor mas bajo, del orden de los 220nF y un preset de mayor valor en el pin 9.

por otro lado lo que te decia es que pusiste los pines 5 y 8 a Vref a traves de dos resistores de 4K7, asi nunca arrancará el oscilador, ya que estas manteniendo el integrado en shutdown y en reset permanentemente... lee primero la hoja de datos!


----------



## Heiliger (Feb 22, 2011)

Si veo mi error sigo con la prueba despuÉs informo los resultados 



gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2011)

Bueno por eso le preguntaba si estaban en el rango, para que se diera cuenta que a la hoja de datos ni la leyo.....
No entiendo esa negación a leer ahora hay facilidad de traductores y a quien preguntar, cuando yo empeces tambien estaba todo en inglés y no habia internet y mucho menos a quien preguntar y me leia todo el datasheet de punta a punta si veia que habia tres marca y habia diferencaias me los conseguia a los tres

Para aprender y entender hay que LEER!!!!


----------



## Heiliger (Mar 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Bueno por eso le preguntaba si estaban en el rango, para que se diera cuenta que a la hoja de datos ni la leyo.....
> No entiendo esa negación a leer ahora hay facilidad de traductores y a quien preguntar, cuando yo empeces tambien estaba todo en inglés y no habia internet y mucho menos a quien preguntar y me leia todo el datasheet de punta a punta si veia que habia tres marca y habia diferencaias me los conseguia a los tres
> 
> Para aprender y entender hay que LEER!!!!




si tienes razón disculpa mi comodidad 

bueno en el archivo adjunto esta el esquemático que realice pero aun no lo puedo poner a trabajar ya estoy  perdido respecto al funcionamiento  entoces si me pueden resolver estas preguntas seria de gran ayuda.

el pin 4(el reset) Y el pin 5 (soft-estart) sengun lo que entediendo este pin es para deternimiar la manera en que va a compensar a oscilar al alimentarse el circuito entonces lo uní al pin 4 que es el reset con un capacitor con un resistencia en serie a este la cual va a vcc esto con el fin de que provoque el efecto del soft que cuando quede cargado deje1 al reset el cual es negado ¿esto esta bien?
el pin 8(el pin de apagado) es negado por tanto necesita un 1 para estar encendido pero si conecto este pin a vcc los 5v de la salida de voltaje de referencia se altera este aumenta asta 8v ¿es esto normal? lo alimento  con 12v


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 2, 2011)

Heiliger dijo:


> si tienes razón disculpa mi comodidad
> 
> bueno en el archivo adjunto esta el esquemático que realice pero aun no lo puedo poner a trabajar ya estoy  perdido respecto al funcionamiento  entoces si me pueden resolver estas preguntas seria de gran ayuda.
> 
> ...


estas seguro que leiste todo el datasheet????

pone Reset y Shutdown a al aire, sin conexion, osea pin 5 y pin 8, (y hacelo, sin dudar) pata 4 que es soft start con un capacitor de unos 10uF a masa, pero sin esa R contra Vcc que no se de donde lo sacaste... el SG3526 tiene una fuente de corriente constante interna para la carga del capacitor de soft start. por otro lado es la primera vez que veo un amplificador de error que tenga hecha la compenzacion de frecuencia entre su salida y su entrada no inversora... (la compenzacion va entre la pata COMP, pin 3 y la pata -IN, pin 2, como cualquier amplificador operacional, sino en vez de no oscilar construis un oscilador!) el capacitor de 50nF que pusiste en paralelo con la R de compenzacion, iria, pero entre pin 3 y masa, ademas calculo deberia ser un poco mas grande, del orden de 1uF, ademas, pin 11, osea DeadTime, es la pata que se encarga de configurar el ancho de pulso maximo, te recomiendo ponerlo directamente a masa, cosa que quede limitado al 50%, asi como estas te va a quedar muy angosto el ancho maximo.

si te fijas ACA :http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf-datasheets/Datasheets-24/DSA-460766.html te vas a dar cuenta.


----------



## Heiliger (Mar 2, 2011)

ok realice los cambios funciona niiiiiiiiiiiitido 


muchísimas gracias


----------



## carlosaly (May 22, 2011)

el circuito que se muestra en la imagen por lo que veo fue hecho con el simulador livewire y en este simulador no coniene al integrado SG3526. utilizar un Dual IN line no es lo mismo que el propio CI.

mejor utiliza el multisim 10.


----------



## Heiliger (May 28, 2011)

hice un pequeño inversor cuando convierto de dc a ac puedo fijar un voltaje y una frecuencia elegida por mi pero el  problema es que aplicando consumo el voltaje se atenúa la carga que aplico son bobillos de 100w el inversor pierde alrededor de 5v por bombillo  por lo que veo el ancho de pulso no varia debidamente ¿como puedo arreglar la compensación?  en este caso utilice censar el voltaje de los surtidores en la etapa de potencia para la compensación


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 28, 2011)

Heiliger dijo:


> hice un pequeño inversor cuando convierto de dc a ac puedo fijar un voltaje y una frecuencia elegida por mi pero el  problema es que aplicando consumo el voltaje se atenúa la carga que aplico son bobillos de 100w el inversor pierde alrededor de 5v por bombillo  por lo que veo el ancho de pulso no varia debidamente ¿como puedo arreglar la compensación?  en este caso utilice censar el voltaje de los surtidores en la etapa de potencia para la compensación




yo te diria que leas un poco sobre como ingresar la realimentacion en un integrado de pwm, que es un amplificador de error, como funciona y para que esta, eso que hiciste (red de realimentacion) esta mal (muy).

1ro. la señal de realimentacion debe entrar por pata 2, no por la salida del amplificador de error, (la salida del amplificador de error entrega precisamente la señal de error, osea, la diferencia entre la referencia y la señal de muestra, para poder realimentar.

2do. estas tomando como señal de muestra la tension generada en el primario del trafo, y las caidas de tension en éste?, para poder compenzar correctamente deberias medir la salida.

3ro, la señal de muestra debe ser un valor continuo, con una componente alterna de frecuencia menor a la vigesima parte de la frecuencia de oscilacion del pwm, osea, si el pwm es de 50hz, lo que ingrese en la entrada del amplificador de error debe estar en el orden de 2.5hz o menos (en la practica debe ser mucho menor) con lo cual deberias saber como integrar la señal de realimentacion.

4to, cuando integras una señal de alterna, lo que obtenes es el valor promedio de dicha señal, no el valor eficaz, y este ultimo es el que interesa, y aca esta el dilema, porque por ej, en una señal senoidal (rectificada) el valor medio (Vm) ≈ Vp x 2/Π osea, 0.636V por cada volt de cresta, y el valor eficaz (Vrms) ≈ Vp /√2 osea, 0.707V por cada volt de pico, entonces la relacion de tension media y eficaz en una señal seno es siempre constante, independientemente de su amplitud

pero en una señal rectangular, o senoidal modificada, la cosa cambia.

por ejemplo, el valor medio de una señal rectangular (Vm) = Vp x Ton / T
pero el valor eficaz Vrms = Vp x √(Ton / T)

osea, el valor medio depende de una funcion lineal, y el eficaz de una funcion √ donde interviene la tension de cresta, pero tambien el tiempo de conduccion y la duracion del ciclo.

entonces, cuando hagas la integracion de la señal de realimentacion, deberias ver como obtener una tension continua que represente al valor eficaz mas que al valor medio.

busca info sobre conversores RMS-DC, como referencia busca sobre el integrado AD536


----------



## Heiliger (May 29, 2011)

entonces realizares nuevas pruebas gracias por la información


----------



## Heiliger (May 29, 2011)

sobre el integrado que me dices encontré mucha información sobre el funcionamiento http://www.fceia.unr.edu.ar/enica3/ad536.htm pero no entiendo mucho de como usarlo adecuadamente tampoco encuento un esquema para guiarme  
por casualidad ya lo usaste ¿tienes algún esquema que me puedas enseñar ?

una pregunta se puede hacer con un opto-acoplador osea censar el voltaje de salida con un opto-acoplador?


----------



## yorsk2004 (Abr 21, 2017)

Estoy tratando de generar una señal PWM con el SG3526 usando la configuración Single-Ended dada en el manual del fabricante Figura 8 (http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/uc3526.pdf).



Pero el problema radica en que en el pin 14 obtengo una señal PWM pero con una amplitud de 400mV, según mediciones en el osciloscopio. Pero necesito un voltaje decente para pasarlo por una compuerta NOT, digamos 5V para el nivel alto, esto para formar dos señales PWM complementarias.

También armé el circuito adicional con el transistor y los dos resistores pero no funciona, no obtengo una señal PWM que varié entre OV (Low) y 5V o VCC=15V (High).

Sugerencias para solucionar este inconveniente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 21, 2017)

Hola caro Don yorsk2004 ,premeramente  lo transistor "Q1" debe sener un PNP y NO un NPN , cuanto a tener solamente 400mV de amplitud en lo pino 14 a mi mas parece que ese CI estas estropiado o es un trucho Chino , cosa desafortunadamente comun en los dias de hoy    
Te recomendo chequear lo transistor "Q1" que tiene que sener PNP y tanbien lo CI si no estas estropiado o en realidad es falsificado.
Cuanto a los valores de los resistores "R1" y "R2" , eses deben sener de modo a saturar lo transistro "Q1" pero sin exceder los limites de curriente que lo pino 14 puede drenar.   
!Suerte , seguimos conectados !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yorsk2004 (Abr 21, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ... cuanto a tener solamente 400mV de amplitud en lo pino 14 a mi mas parece que ese CI estas estropiado o es un trucho Chino , cosa desafortunadamente comun en los dias de hoy



¿Cual debería ser la amplitud del voltaje que tendría que salir en teoría? En el Datasheet no dice nada acerca del modo Single-Ended. Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 21, 2017)

yorsk2004 dijo:


> ¿Cual debería ser la amplitud del voltaje que tendría que salir en teoría? En el Datasheet no dice nada acerca del modo Single-Ended. Gracias.


Debe sener de Vcc a cuasi cero , entre los pinos 14 y 13 o 16 hay un transistor NPN y ese transistor funciona como uma  llave "on -off" .
En lo dibujo aportado los pinos 13 y 16 (emisores) son conectados a la tierra o masa y lo pino 14 (colector) es conectado a los resistores "R1" y "R2".
Con lo transistor interno al CI cortado la tensión en lo pino 14 debe sener de +Vcc y cuando saturado esa debe sener de unos 0,5Voltios (VCE de saturación).
En ese estado la tensión del colector del transistor "Q1" debe sener de +VCC una ves que ese ahora estas saturado (VCE Sat.) porque hay una circulación de curriente por "R1".
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yorsk2004 (Abr 21, 2017)

Voy a comprar otro SG3526, lo reemplazo y te comento como me fue.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 21, 2017)

Te recomendo verificar si los resistores "R1" y "R2" estan de acuerdo con la maxima curriente que lo pino 14  puede drenar , chequear ese dato en la hoja de datos técnicos del CI en questón .
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yorsk2004 (Abr 22, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Te recomendo verificar si los resistores "R1" y "R2" estan de acuerdo con la maxima curriente que lo pino 14  puede drenar , chequear ese dato en la hoja de datos técnicos del CI en questón .
> !Suerte !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



En la hoja de datos técnicos dice que Imax (pino 14) es de 200mA.

Por lo tanto estoy colocando R1=100Ω (Limita la corriente a menos de 200mA) y R2=10kΩ (Pull-up).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2017)

yorsk2004 dijo:


> En la hoja de datos técnicos dice que Imax (pino 14) es de 200mA.
> 
> Por lo tanto estoy colocando R1=100Ω (Limita la corriente a menos de 200mA) y R2=10kΩ (Pull-up).


Recordese que esa curriente es la misma de Base del transistor "Q1" (PNP) , asi hay que chequear si el transistor suporta esa curriente sin estropiar.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

